# Garmin 450 basic use?



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, I had a Garmin 705 and sold it. I now own a Garmin Oregon 450 and having trouble wrapping my head around the basic use of it. 
There is no start/stop buttons, once the 450 is turned on it seems to track your every move. If I would like to record a loop and I am at the trailhead do I go into SETUP and RESET trip data and any other options, then go back to the main page and press MAP? At the end of a ride is there a stop button or just turn it off? If I don’t turn it off the data now includes my trip home. 

I can’t seem to find any basic instructions to cover this topic and feel a little dense ut: , but I can’t be the only one.

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

temporoad said:


> Ok, I had a Garmin 705 and sold it. I now own a 450 and having trouble wrapping my head around the basic use of it.
> There is no start/stop buttons, once the 450 is turned on it seems to track your every move. If I would like to record a loop and I am at the trailhead do I go into SETUP and RESET trip data and any other options, then go back to the main page and press MAP? At the end of a ride is there a stop button or just turn it off? If I don't turn it off the data now includes my trip home.
> 
> I can't seem to find any basic instructions to cover this topic and feel a little dense ut: , but I can't be the only one.
> ...


haha, at least i am not the only one with this exact dliemma . From what i figured out, ya use that reset in the setup area to reset the trip. Go to the tracks and clear the track out and start the ride, once done, save the track.

Thats all i know from experience.

I am used to the edge 500 which is alot easier, but use this when i feel i may get lost or dont have a clue where i am going.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

temporoad said:


> Ok, I had a Garmin 705 and sold it. I now own a 450 and having trouble wrapping my head around the basic use of it.
> There is no start/stop buttons, once the 450 is turned on it seems to track your every move. If I would like to record a loop and I am at the trailhead do I go into SETUP and RESET trip data and any other options, then go back to the main page and press MAP? At the end of a ride is there a stop button or just turn it off? If I don't turn it off the data now includes my trip home.
> 
> I can't seem to find any basic instructions to cover this topic and feel a little dense ut: , but I can't be the only one.
> ...


I also just picked up an Oregon 450. I used the stopwatch on my ride last night. I started off by resetting the trip data, then I added the stopwatch to the top of the trip data page. It worked pretty good but I am thinking there must be a better way.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't use simply the number designation to refer to a model. That would be like saying you drive a Toyota S, when the "S" simply denotes the feature trim and many models may have an "S" trim version. You're better off using simply using the model (Oregon), but best saying Oregon 450 at least once at the beginning of the post. After that, you can abbreviate because people should know what you're talking about by then.

Back to your original question, yes, the GPS tracks everything once you turn it on. Yes, you have to reset in the setup menu. Handhelds have done this since there were handhelds. It's all about primary intended use.

You can at least get a start/stop button for your trip odometer by changing the layout of your trip screen. Set up the stopwatch screen, then reset your trip meter (the reset button on the stopwatch screen only resets your odometer numbers in the screen. It does not reset the tracklog). Go back to the stopwatch screen and push start when you start riding. Stop when you're done. Reset will stop the track. You can save the track into memory (removing it from the active log) if you plan on riding again before you download. Turn the GPS off, go home, then upload.

When you start a new ride, you still need to clear the old track out of the active log by going through the reset process. That's just how handhelds work because biking is only one use someone may use the GPS for. If I'm recording a track while doing multi-day hiking or paddling trips, I want my previous day's track to still be there so I can tell where I've been.


----------

